#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Accommodation In UK-Accommodation Facilities in UK

## rajrocks

*Hi!  This is Raj, an education expert for education in UK.I have written about education in UK,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in UK
**
Accommodation for Foreign Students in UK
*
Before you plan your trip to UK,try to arrange your accommodation in the United kingdom before you leave your home town. Foremost you are responsible for arranging your own accommodation but your college or university are likely to assist you. Many institutions have student advisers or accommodation officers who can give you information on how to find accommodation.


If you’re studying English, nearly all English language centres can help you arrange suitable accommodation. The type of accommodation available will depend on where you study: it may be halls of residence or a hostel, or lodging with a UK family. Living with a UK family is the most common option and will give you the opportunity to practice English in a supportive environment.


If you are planning to bring a lot of personal belongings with you, it is advisable to arrange insurance. Along with your travel insurance it is advisable to arrange contents insurance, which can be arranged once you arrive in the Uk. Your institution’s students’ union or international office should be able to suggest insurers to you, or you may wish to look through the Yellow pages, the local business phone directory for listings. Many insurance companies offer specially tailored policies for students, so don’t forget to tell them you are a student when you ask for a quote!
*
Boarding*

If you are planning to study at, or are  planning to send your child to a UK independent college or school, you  will most likely be offered boarding at that institution. Independent  boarding schools offer a relaxed, home-like atmosphere. Pupils stay in  bedrooms or dormitories on the school site, living under the same roof  as residential house staff and their families. Younger pupils usually  share a room with up to four others of a similar age; older pupils may  have a study-bedroom to themselves. Boarding schools take great trouble  with caring for their students - house staff are never far away and  there is normally a qualified nurse on duty.

Independent schools are complete communities. As well as the pupils,  many of the teachers and care staff, such as the school nurse, also live  at the school. At evenings and weekends, you'll have access to all  sorts of leisure and social activities. You can join school sports  teams, drama groups, choirs and bands; learn to play an instrument,  dance or play a whole host of games. Schools often also arrange trips to  local theatres, museums, tourist and sporting attractions as well as  other places of interest.
A UK independent school provide a complete package. As well as your  lessons, you will get the use of science and practical laboratories  equipped with state-of-the-art equipment; fantastic sports fields, gyms,  swimming pools, music rooms, drama studios and a whole variety of other  opportunities. You'll be living and studying in amazing buildings,  often with a fantastic history and containing libraries that have been  built up over centuries. 

*University and college owned accommodation*
Most international students coming to study at a UK college or  university will be entitled to at least one year’s accommodation in an  institution-owned property. Around 30 per cent of international students  studying at further education colleges live in accommodation owned by  the college. If you are a higher education student coming to the UK for  the first time, accommodation provided by your college or university is  probably the most suitable choice, which is why it is taken up by more  than half of the international students on degree courses in the UK.  Your institution will try to match your needs with the options  available. 

*Halls of residence*

The most common form of accommodation for  higher education students is in halls of residence, located on campus or  a short distance away, which are usually owned by the institution. You  will live in a study-bedroom, either by yourself or with another  student, on a corridor of around eight to 10 rooms. You may have to  share a bathroom, though many institutions do have en-suite rooms,  particularly for postgraduate and mature students. Halls of residence  are often the cheapest available option.

Some halls provide two meals a day, and others provide shared kitchens  in which students can cater for themselves. Self-catering halls tend to  be cheaper, but you may prefer to pay extra to have meals cooked for you  - mealtimes can be a good opportunity to meet other students. Most  halls of residence have laundry facilities as well as cleaning staff who  change bed sheets and empty bins. Generally the cost of utilities, such  as water and electricity are included in the rental cost. Spare rooms  can sometimes be booked in advance for parents or friends who are  visiting

*Social life in halls*
Living in student halls of residence is a great way to meet new people  and make lasting friendships. Each hall usually has an elected student  body which has a say in the running of the hall and which organises a  lively social programme. Many halls have their own bar, caf, television  lounge, music rooms and sports facilities.

As they are run by universities, halls offer a supportive environment.  They are often supervised by university staff and have people on hand to  help students settle in, including staff and senior students. Security  is often provided 24 hours a day. The rules can, however, be restricting  for some. There is always the risk that you might not get on with your  fellow students and you may prefer to live in either a livelier or  quieter environment.

*Student holidays*
Not all halls provide accommodation for the whole year. You may have to  clear your room during the holidays if the building is rented out for  conferences or summer schools. Check with your international officer  whether this is the case. Most universities will make exceptions for  international students and allow you to stay during vacations or at  least to store belongings in a secure space if you are going home.  International students are often guaranteed accommodation at least for  their first year. It is best to accept any offers as early as possible.  Few institutions have enough rooms to accommodate every single student  so they need to know as early as possible if rooms are going to be free.

*University and college houses* 
Some institutions may have purchased  houses or flats that have been adapted for small groups of students,  couples or families. There are also some schemes whereby private  landlords allow their houses to be managed and let by universities.

The cost of your breakfast and evening meal may be included in the rent  you pay. Where meals are included you can expect to pay from 300 to  380 per month. Bathroom facilities may be shared but an increasing  number of universities and colleges now offer en-suite rooms, where you  have your own private bathroom, at a slightly higher rent. For students  with families, a number of universities and colleges offer two- or  three-bedroom family units at a cost of 450 to 550 per month.
 
*
Privately owned accommodation*
If you choose to rent accommodation that is privately owned, the options  are shared flats/houses, lodgings, bed-sits (a single rented room with  living, sleeping and sometimes cooking facilities) or private hostels.  Prices can vary considerably and your institution housing office may be  unable to help you if you run into problems with the landlord. For  students at further education colleges, the most common form of  accommodation is lodgings or home stay, which involves renting a room in  a private house. The rent normally includes the cost of cleaning,  laundry, breakfast and evening meals. 

*House and flat share* 
A place in halls is usually only guaranteed for one or two years of a  three-year course; usually for the first and/or third years. For your  second and/or your third year flat or house sharing tends to be a  popular choice. Flats and houses for rent are advertised in local  papers, shop windows and in your institution's accommodation office. The  best time to look for accommodation is before the end of the summer  term, in June and July. If you find a flat or house at this time of  year, you may need to pay for it over the summer. Some landlords will,  however, reduce the amount if you are not going to be living there  straight away. If you enjoy independence and cooking for yourself,  sharing a flat or house is a great option. For a room in a house or flat  shared with other students, expect to pay between 200 and 500 per  month. The rent often excludes household bills, such as water,  electricity, telephone and council tax, so check with your landlord what  the rent does include before you sign the contract, so there are no  unexpected costs after you move in. 

*Home stays*  This is a particularly popular option for  English language students and younger students at further education  colleges. You live in the home of a host family, where you have your own  study-bedroom and a certain number of meals with the family.  Arrangements are flexible according to the needs and wants of the  student, although your stay is usually seen as a kind of cultural  exchange. Complete immersion in UK life is often the best way to develop  your language skills and understanding of the culture and customs of a  British family. You will be expected to respect and abide by basic rules  that the family may impose. You are paying, however, so services such  as babysitting and housework are entirely at your discretion and you are  under no obligation. Home stays can work very well for students who  value security and prefer a home environment, although if the host  family has young children you may find that it is not the best  environment for quiet study. The real advantage is that you will have to  speak English daily.

*If You have any query regarding the education in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them*








  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala Admission, Courses, Campus, Placements, Fee,  Facilities cheap accommodation brisbane Guidelines for students  to find permanent accommodation in Australia Basic Facilities Avaliable to the students when they arrive in Australia

----------


## shadow warrior

Came across this* video* on *YouTube* regarding *Studying in the UK*- informative and short. Have given the *link belo*w: :(think):

----------


## muskan sidhu

very nice information....

----------

